# 2009 shorebound shark tourney report



## cudaman (May 20, 2009)

.
Hi all, the Shorebound Shark Tourney started with a small bull and the curse of the nurse for most teams, but it picked up by a unique catch from a female junior angler with an immense ray, although not a shark it was without a doubt an amazing catch by a junior angler.

Several tiger sharks have been caught, tagged, and released and several nice lemons have also been caught tagged and released, this includes a nice sized lemon caught by team Black Bart, they released the tagged shark which appears to have mating bite marks (very common this time of year), the shark was then caught by Team Old School whom removed the tag and placed another one in it’s place. This goes to prove that the sharks are released very healthy and that land based catch and release really works. 

Here are some pics:

The small bull that started the tourney









The ray

















Team Rip The Lips with one of the nice tigers









Team Black Bart with the Lemon









Team Old School recapturing the same shark


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Nice work.*

How far are you folks yakiking your bait out?

And how long does it usually take to land those sharks?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work guys. Way to go.


----------



## cudaman (May 20, 2009)

.

Most of us yak 50 to 300 yards out. There are three drooping zones:
1- The guts (before the first sand bar and after the sand bar.
2- On the inner side of the reef, rocks, or structure (towards the beach)
2- On the outer side of the reef, rocks, or structure (towards the ocean)

It all depends on where the reef line or structure is.

From setting the hook to landing, tagging, and releasing it may take from 5 minutes to half hour, depending on shark size. Above are the bigger ones, the average size of sharks caught is between 5 and six feet long, so these take about 5 to 10 minutes on the right gear. Spinning gear takes a lot longer.

.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

The ray had to be the most impressive catch according to the post you made. To have a Junior land that thing. KUDOS!! GREAT JOB!! Not to take anything away from the sharks, you guys are old enough and ugly enough to handle them.

Robert


----------



## cudaman (May 20, 2009)

:d


----------



## Fishmaster (May 8, 2009)

*Yee Haaaa!*

 Holy Cow!! you caught some big 'uns!  Nice work and what are the details about next years tourney?


----------



## floating doc (Jul 4, 2009)

These are great pictures. Where is this? 

I nearly landed a ray that size in Tampa Bay off one of the Fort DeSoto piers. It got cut off on a piling, which was a good thing since my buddy had lost his mind and was trying to gaff it. I don't know what it weighed, but it was bigger than a 155 lb halibut that I caught in Alaska. Neither of us would think of killing one now (older and wiser). 

Great that these fish are being released.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Sweet report. Heck of a ray!!!


----------



## cudaman (May 20, 2009)

Fishmaster said:


> Holy Cow!! you caught some big 'uns! Nice work and what are the details about next years tourney?


It will be the same dates as this year. July 1st to Auguts 9th. You can get familiar with it at the shoreboundsharktourney site.

floating doc,
Most of the pictures are from South and Central Florida. Soo you will see some from North Carolina since there is only one team stayed on the tourney to compete.


----------



## cudaman (May 20, 2009)

Here is my weekend fishing in South Florida report: after not getting a single bite the first time I went out and we tried it again, we put the baits out, we got one hit and one hit only but it produced a nice lemon. It was not the biggest lemon, but a nice one. As you can see on the pics she had been mating, she did not fight much at hook up so I thought it was a nurse shark, but then she peeled some line and felt her power but on the 14/0 it was just crank, crank until she felt the sand and all hell broke loose. My drag was hammered to the max and having no one behind me to hold me down, she took a surprisingly fast run back to the ocean and pulled me in the air making me fall forward and making me eat some sand LOL. ALL in all it was alot of fun until the noseeums came out in full cloud forces. Thanks Mark, family, and friends, it was great fun fishing next to you.

All was ok









I thought she was under control when then by surprise,ZZZZZZZZZZZZZMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM BAAAAAMMM! I eat the sand, look at the line in the sand, that's from my rod,LOL









Brad and Mark helping with the landing









The overall length of the shark, it was 8'6" but a very chunky one. If I would have gone over the hump and lowered her tail maybe a few inches more.









Brad and pulling her back in the water to release her









Brad reviving her, very carefully he helped her regaining her strength, great job dude...


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Great job on those beautiful sharks.. Love that tiger!.. that Ray is huge.. How old was the junior
impressive fishing


----------



## cudaman (May 20, 2009)

Thanks! 

If I am not mistaken, she is 12 years old.


----------

